# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Tottenham chuẩn bị cho cuộc chạm trán Man City

## tainguyenseo

Rạng sáng mai (2h ngày 10/4), Tottenham sẽ tiếp đón Manchester City trên ngôi nhà mới của mình. Bấy lâu này, nửa xanh thành Manchester luôn đem đến những khó khăn cho đội bóng London nên Tottenham có lí do lo ngại về 2 cuộc đối đầu sắp tới.

Cuộc chạm trán gần nhất của cả 2 ở lượt đi Ngoại hạng Anh hồi tháng 10, thầy trò Pochettino đã để nhà ĐKVĐ nước Anh đánh bại với _tiso truc tuyen_ 0-1.

Tình hình đã khó khăn nay càng chông gai hơn dành cho Tottenham khi họ đón nhận tin không mấy vui về về vấn đề nhân sự. Đội bóng đang đứng thứ 3 ở giải quốc nội sẽ thiếu đi sự phục vụ của hậu vệ cánh phải, Serge Aurier ở trận đấu sắp tới.



Điều đó đồng nghĩa, HLV Pochettino chỉ có thể sử dụng Kieran Trippier ở vị trí bên cánh phải. Bởi vì Kyle Walker-Peters còn quá trẻ để ra sân thi đấu ở trận chiến quan trọng này.

Tiền đạo người Hàn Quốc trở thành cầu thủ đầu tiên của Tottenham Hotspur ghi bàn thắng trên sân nhà mới trước Crystal Palace giữa tuần trước. Tiếp đón Man City ở tỷ lệ bóng đá loạt trận vòng tứ kết Champions League  2018/2019, cái duyên ấy tiếp tục được Son Heung-min thể hiện.

Người hâm mộ Gà trống cảm thấy vô cùng lo lắng khi chân sút chủ lực Harry Kane dính chấn thương và rời sân phút 58 trận đấu. Tuy nhiên, nỗi bất an bị xóa nhòa khi cựu cầu thủ Bayer Leverkusen thay thế thành công nhiệm vụ ghi bàn của Kane.

Phút 78, nhận bóng từ Christian Eriksen, Son giữ bóng và cố gắng thoát ra khỏi sự đeo bám của Fabian Delph trước khi tung cú sút hiểm hóc xé toang mảnh lưới của thủ thành Ederson Moraes. Ngoài bàn thắng quyết định trận đấu, tiền đạo 26 tuổi cũng rất tích cực di chuyển không bóng, chiếm lĩnh không gian, hỗ trợ phía sau Kane xuyên suốt thời gian chân sút người Anh có mặt trên sân. Hai bàn thắng sau 2 trận, Son đang đạt điểm rơi phong độ vào giai đoạn đội nhà cần anh nhất.

----------

